# 1961 Corvette 5 Speed Finished



## Geeeyejo (Dec 30, 2010)

Finally finished restoring my 1961 Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed - fully disassembled, frame stripped and painted with 2 coats primer, 4 coats black lacquer and two coats of clear, new decals, new cables, original pedals, seat, brightwork and drivetrain (rear hub, spokes, freewheel & spoke protector replaced with correct units) original Westwind whitewalls, all bearings cleaned and re-packed.
This model is likely one of the rarest Post War Schwinns as it was only made in 1961 and a few months in 1962.


----------

